# Rules From a Male Point of View



## KenpoTex (Mar 6, 2004)

The Rules - Finally from a Male point of view!

We always hear "the rules" from the female side. Now
here are the rules from the male side. These are our rules! And please
note ... these are all numbered "1" ON PURPOSE!

1. Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl.
If it's up, put it down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear
us complaining about you leaving it down.

1. Birthdays, Valentines, and Anniversaries are not considered by us to be
opportunities to see if we can find the perfect present . . . . ..again!

1. Sometimes we are not thinking about you. Live with it.

1. Sunday = sports. It's like the full moon or the changing of the tides.
Let it be.

1. Don't cut your hair. Ever. Long hair is always more attractive than
short hair. One of the big reasons guys fear getting married is that
married women always cut their hair, and by then you're stuck with her.

1. Ask for what you want. Subtle hints do not work!
Strong hints do not work! Obvious hints do not work! Just say it!

1. We don't remember dates. . . .Period!!

1. Most guys own three pairs of shoes - tops. What makes you think we'd be
any good at choosing which pair, out of thirty, would look good with your dress?

1. Yes, and No are perfectly acceptable answers to almost every question.

1. Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what
we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.

1. A headache that lasts for 17 months is a problem. See a doctor.

1. Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument.
In fact, all comments become null and void after 7 days.

1. If you won't dress like the Victoria's Secret girls, don't expect us to
act like soap opera guys.

1. If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask us. We've been
tricked before!!

1. If something we said can be interpreted two ways, and one of the ways
makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one.

1. Let us ogle. We are going to look anyway; it's genetic.

1. You can either ask us to do something or tell us how you want it done.
Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself.

1. Whenever possible, please say whatever you have to say during
commercials.

1. Christopher Columbus did not need directions, and neither do we.

1. The relationship is never going to be like it was the first two months we
were going out. Get over it. And quit whining to your girlfriends.

1. ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings.
Peach, for example, is a fruit, not a color. Pumpkin is also a fruit.
We have no idea what mauve is.

1. If it itches, it will be scratched. We do that.

1. We are not mind readers and we never will be. Our lack of mind-reading
ability is not proof of how little we care about you.

1. If we ask what is wrong and you say "nothing," we will act like nothing's
wrong. We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle.

1. If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, expect an answer you
don't want to hear.

1. Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss
such topics as navel lint, the shotgun formation, or monster trucks.

1. Foreign films are best left to foreigners. (Unless it's Bruce Lee or some
war flick where it doesn't really matter what they're saying anyway.)

1. BEER is as exciting for us as handbags are for you.

1. Thank you for reading this; Yes, I know, I have to sleep on the couch
tonight, but did you know, it's like camping...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> 1. Thank you for reading this; Yes, I know, I have to sleep on the couch
> tonight, but did you know, it's like camping...


I always liked Camping


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 6, 2004)

No way Im letting my wife see this list 
I want supper served not burnt


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 7, 2004)

Due to white hot gripping fear, I'm not going to respond. Exept to say I like camping.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 7, 2004)

I think I've found a new psychologist! :supcool:


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 7, 2004)

Gee, I don't see any women posting on this thread? What's that about?


-Rob


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Mar 8, 2004)

:lol: 

Well, heck, now I understand a little bit more.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 8, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> 1. Christopher Columbus did not need directions, and neither do we.


And like Columbus, you too, always get lost.


----------

